# D&D in Calgary AB



## Stevenrs (Sep 16, 2002)

I saw an earlier post looking for people in this city, but I never got any response from my emails (but I was having problems with my email, so that may be no one's fault).

I am, however, still looking for a group to play with. I can DM or play, and would prefer to play, and my schedule is currently flexible. I'm 28, I'd like to think I'm fairly mature, and I'd prefer to hang out with people of a similar age.

Really, it would be better if people were to email me, rather than post on this board; sadly, I rarely remember to check enworld (and the last time I subscribed to a thread, I got 20 million emails telling me there was a post. That was annoying...).

My email is stevenrs9@hotmail.com 

I look forward to hearing from folks.


----------

